# Edge fishing help



## hsifder1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello guys. I’m new here and have been really enjoying reading the forums over the past year. I fish out of Destin and have pretty decent luck relying on public numbers. I have fished the Edge and Sw Edge a few times and never have any luck. I use the public numbers at the edge and never see anything show up on my bottom machine or see anything in the water column. It’s just looks like deep flat bottom with no “show”, blue fuzz etc. I have given it an honest effort the few times I have been there but always a let down after hearing how good it is. What am I doing wrong or not doing at all? I use a 2018 Garmin chartplotter. Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Do you have your plotter set to zoom in on the bottom? If not you will not be able to really see what is down there to find fish or structure. Set your zoom to the bottom 30 or 40 feet and a whole new world will open up for you. There is a ton of stuff out there. Put out a trolling spread, zoom your bottom machine and troll back and forth across the drop off. You will mark more stuff in one day than you can fish in a year.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

It doesn’t sound like you’re number for the edge is good. I don’t have it in front of me but google some of the numbers for it and put them in your machine. Then just zig zag along marking infinite more spots. It’s basically a shelf from 180-220.
I don’t know if I have ever been there and not seen some sort of “show” on the screen. You may not get bit but you should sure see some stiff.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fuzz means fish in deep water put down a rig with bait if fish are on bottom the bottom machine will show them coming to bait. Especially mingos and white sn, Pogies.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Since I upgraded to a Garmin with CHIRP I'm seeing more structure in 180 to 250 feet. We have also caught better fish (beeliners mostly) with very little structure showing. Get on some numbers, drop down a chicken rig, crank up 10 times, and hang on. Let the drift find the fish for you. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## hsifder1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Guys, thanks for the advise. I will give it another try.Can’t wait for some nice fishing weather!


----------



## CGRescueSwimmer (Oct 15, 2019)

Plug your numbers into google earth, make sure you’re in the right area. Hope you score!


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Anytime i see a dip in depth of about 20 feet I usually drop and fish will show up. It might not be immediate but Just find the shelf and fish it don’t worry about the exact spot. You can fish anywhere on the edge and catch fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2020)

When your fishing deeper water and natural structure, it's going to look different on your screen. If you are used to fishing the artificial wrecks, you're used the the wreck marking up huge, 30+ feet off the bottom, covered in huge schools of bait. Can't miss it!
Deep natural ledges are much more subtle and sometimes you won't really see a fish show. Zoom your machine in a little, put out a trolling spread and spend a few hours driving around the area staring at your machine and mark any drop or rise you see. When you're done trolling, you should have dozens of spots to try out. Hopefully you snatched up a wahoo while you're finding new spots!


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Are you at least seeing the 180-200’ drop off to make sure you’re in the right area?
Here’s a collection of posts about the edge. Always keep that chum bag and fly line out, you never know what might come by!

In general fish will stay just on the top side of the drop off... if you are drifting it's time to reset a minute or so after you see the drop off fall off.

If you anchor try to get the baits right on the top side of the drop off. Watch the lines after they hit bottom. Imagine where they arein relation to the boat and position the boat accordingly. Just because you anchor the boat right over the drop off doesn't mean the baits are right under the boat.

Don't be afraid to move the boat to someplace even close by if the bite slows.If Flipper shows up or the sharks are thick, move a mile or so. 

The "Edge" runs about 060 degrees to 240 degrees. It's not a bad idea to put out a line or two and troll as you move or simply searchfrom spot to spot.

ALWAYS, ALWAYShave a rod rigged for apitch bait readyto pitch out if a Cobia or a big Mahi shows up. Mono leader, preferably a live bait standing by. If one shows up be calm and methodical, hook it right and pitch that livey or dead bait10 feet or so out in front of the fish.

It's a bit early, but if you catch a blackfin tuna, chum like CRAZY and freeline a one inch hunk of ANY bait in the chumline. After it's out 100 yards reel it back in and do it again.

the edge is where the change in depth is faster and more pronounced than closer in. About 30+ miles out of Destin round 25 from Pensacola . starts around 150ft . If you google earth, you can see where it starts. why are asking?

troll planners and spoons at 8 knots on the way out you will catch kings, spanish, and bonita. Bonita is the best snapper and trigger bait you can find, and its free. use big pieces for snapper and small pieces on two hook rigs for triggers.

Grouper especially Gags like bigger relief and Red Grouper likes the small swiss cheese live bottom. Mingos are on most everything and they look like huge red balls on your bottom machine and triggers are from top to bottom. Small circle hooks and a bank sinker on bottom and two hook rig it. Ajs like large relief also and especially big wrecks.



Yes you should have found structure and the first edge drop usually runs from 160' to 180' and 180' to 200'. There is definite relief and definite fish marking on the good ledges.

It drops from 175-180 to 200-210 right on the edge drop off. I typically mark most of the fish hanging right on the top side of the relief.


AJ’s use Mullet, Mingo's, Large Pinfish, Ruby's,etc... If you can't see them on your bottom machine stay about 6' off the bottom.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OutSmarted nailed it.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Are you at least seeing the 180-200’ drop off to make sure you’re in the right area?
> Here’s a collection of posts about the edge. Always keep that chum bag and fly line out, you never know what might come by!
> 
> In general fish will stay just on the top side of the drop off... if you are drifting it's time to reset a minute or so after you see the drop off fall off.
> ...



Great post. I've always been intimidated by deep water. But I haven't tried it often enough.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

There's also spots on the deep side of the edge too, don't be afraid to look there also. I've found and fish spots on the 300 feet range also.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Are you at least seeing the 180-200’ drop off to make sure you’re in the right area?
> Here’s a collection of posts about the edge. Always keep that chum bag and fly line out, you never know what might come by!
> 
> In general fish will stay just on the top side of the drop off... if you are drifting it's time to reset a minute or so after you see the drop off fall off.
> ...



Great answer !!!!!! Learn something new everyday.

Scott


----------



## hsifder1 (Feb 15, 2020)

You guys are awesome! Great information. Can’t wait to give it a try. Funny how the seas are laid down today while I’m at work and will be 2-4’ this weekend. Ugh!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

hsifder1 said:


> Funny how the seas are laid down today while I’m at work and will be 2-4’ this weekend. Ugh!


Story of my life, brother. :thumbsup:


----------

